# Sig Sauer Auto Pistols Test Quiz Questions - P210/P220 Series



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Sig Sauer Auto Pistols Test Quiz Questions - P210/P220 Series*

I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course on Sig Sauer Auto Pistols. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future.

There are over 60 quiz questions covering this firearm and I have answered most of them. During my study and research I am having some problems related to some of the following quiz questions. Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have conflicting answers.

Can you help me verify my answers or correct my answers for these few quiz questions?

Thanks for your help.

Note #7. When-the pistol is decocked, what two safeties are activated? 
a)	No safeties are activated 
b)	The firing pin blocking safety (safety lock) 
c)	The thumb safety 
d)	The sear safety notch safety 
e)	band d 
f)	band c

Note #8. What part of the gun pushes on the cartridge to feed the round into the chamber? 
a)	The extractor 
b)	The ejector 
c)	The magazine lips 
d)	The face of the slide 
e)	All of the above

Note #9. Polishing the sharp edges of the barrel's ramp can help to reduce jamming caused by the cartridge's sharp case mouth. - True or False

Note #10. What stops the rearward motion of the slide? 
a)	The recoil spring 
b)	The hammer 
c)	The disconnector 
d)	The frame 
e)	The magazine

Note #11. After the magazine is taken out of the gun, how far does the take down lever need to rotate to allow the slide to come off of the frame? 
a)	45 degrees 
b)	90 degrees 
c)	180 degrees 
d)	The takedown lever pulls out and will not rotate

Note #12. The serrated pin (firing pin retaining pin or firing pin positioning pin) that holds the firing pin in place drives out from left to right. - True or False


----------

